# Cmake related error with KDE-ports



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 29, 2013)

Good day!

After upgrading system from 9.2-STABLE to 10-STABLE and rebuilding all ports I have this problem on rebuilding all KDE parts:

```
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/4.10.5/kalgebra-4.10.5.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for kalgebra-4.10.5
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdecore.so.7 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkeduvocdocument.so.5 - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found
===>   kalgebra-4.10.5 depends on shared library: analitza.5 - found
===>  Configuring for kalgebra-4.10.5
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/math/kalgebra/work/.build
-- The C compiler identification is Clang 3.3.0
-- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 3.3.0
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (message):
  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:3 (find_package)


CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:
  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower
  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more
  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/math/kalgebra/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```
Some years earlier I had such a problem, but I don't remember how I solved it. Internet knows about those errors too, but I have not found actions for solving it.
`pkg info | grep cmake`

```
cmake-2.8.12.1                 Cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-2.8.12.1         Modules and Templates for CMake
gccmakedep-1.0.2_1             Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'
```


----------

